# wanting to visit Italy



## yum (Sep 2, 2010)

Hello All,

I want to visit Italy with my fiancee, what are the requirements? I'm a Filipina with a small recruitment firm in Dubai and my fiancee is Malaysian.

What are the requirements? How long does it take to process? Cost implications?

Thanks in advance!

Yum


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

You need to contact the Italian Embassy or Consulate where you live, and your fiancé will need to do the same. You need to apply for a tourist visa (sometimes called a Schengen visa, if you're planning on staying 90 days or less in Europe).

Normally the fee is nominal, and they require your identification documents (passport) plus some indication of what you will be doing while in Italy - itinerary, perhaps - and some indication that you have ties that will require you to return where you are currently resident (a job, home, etc.).

Google "Italian consulate in Dubai" and you should get the information you need.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## yum (Sep 2, 2010)

Bevdeforges said:


> You need to contact the Italian Embassy or Consulate where you live, and your fiancé will need to do the same. You need to apply for a tourist visa (sometimes called a Schengen visa, if you're planning on staying 90 days or less in Europe).
> 
> Normally the fee is nominal, and they require your identification documents (passport) plus some indication of what you will be doing while in Italy - itinerary, perhaps - and some indication that you have ties that will require you to return where you are currently resident (a job, home, etc.).
> 
> ...



thanks, Bev!


----------

